# menthol bath salts



## txsoaper (Apr 17, 2012)

I have terrible allergies and sinus issues and was wondering if I could use menthol crystals in bath salts to help open up my nose?  I have some dead sea salts, Himalayan salts and epsom salts in my closet that I need to use up.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to the best way to use these items and the suggested % for using the menthol crystals? 

thanks so much!


----------



## Genny (Apr 17, 2012)

As a bath salt that might be quite tingly on "other" parts of your body.

You could make a shower bomb (like a bath bomb, but used in the shower).


----------



## txsoaper (Apr 17, 2012)

oh yeah i didn't think about that!  That is why this forum is so wonderful!  I may try the bath bomb idea for the shower.  Another question.  Could some menthol be melted into some beeswax and cocoa butter and possibly jojoba or grapeseed oil and put into a lip balm container that you could use at the temples and under the nose when allergies or headaches are an issue????

I have never used menthol so I have no idea how to use it.  What percentage should it be used at???


----------



## Genny (Apr 17, 2012)

I've heard of people putting it in balms. From what they said, they were doing it at 10%.  

Mountain Rose Herbs has a page on using Menthol Crystals
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/ ... ystals.php

I've never used them, so I can't really tell you how much to use.


----------



## Kwpgrooming (May 6, 2012)

I have used store bought bath salts with eucalyptus and menthol. It was a bit refreshing but not uncomfortable a t a ll so I think it is fine. It helps muscles relax.


----------

